
RetailXelerator: an accelerator focused on bringing startup products to retail - ph0rque
http://retailxelerator.com/
======
cassieramen
startups.co is promoting them [https://www.startups.co/articles/five-tips-for-
startups-pitc...](https://www.startups.co/articles/five-tips-for-startups-
pitching-retail-a-retail-executives-point-of-view)

